# large rhom



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i know the glass is dirty, sorry.
wes


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, more pics !


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

damn man where do you keep all of these monsters that you have...nice rhom though.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

hes in a 180 in my living room. my piraya is in a 240 in my family room.
wes


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

c' mon guys, work with me will ya? you say you have monster rhoms. Then you only take one picture of its mug. no side shots. no fully body shots. no full tank shots. What gives!!??!?!?

That mug is badass though More pics please!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks big


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

fine. lol


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> fine. lol
> [snapback]1044259[/snapback]​


 Bloody fantastic fish!!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

my nephew, rhom and 180g. i know its dark, but it shows a size reference.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Impressive


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

damm that looks good!









nice rhom!

gasman


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats a big fish.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

How about a nephew feeding video? j/k







, sweet rhom man.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

jeepers i thought either that was a ghost or a full scale shot of the tank with a boy in it of a second!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

JAC said:


> How about a nephew feeding video? j/k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i wanna see that









anywho good looking fish, but i think it needs to be bigger :rasp:


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Damn thats a big fawker.... Nice specimen.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

he is defenitely a monster.....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice

Wes, I have some old pics of him from a couple years ago. I'll post em here if you don't care.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no go right ahead. and thanks
wes


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice rhom man !! Nice and big


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Holy CRAP! Ive seen a 180g in person, but DAMN that rhom is BEASTILY!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

PIRANHA KINGS' rhom

I took these pics 2 years ago when I picked up my rhom from Wes, I believe the setup is still similar.

View attachment 64589


View attachment 64590


View attachment 64591


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks playboy.
wes


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

big fish you got there, nice too


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Just brightened up the pic for ya.
That fish is







huge! How old is he, do you know?


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looks like the little guys gonna be a snack to the rhom


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

zrreber said:


> looks like the little guys gonna be a snack to the rhom
> [snapback]1060902[/snapback]​


he's scared of it.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> zrreber said:
> 
> 
> > looks like the little guys gonna be a snack to the rhom
> ...


So thats Bolin's old fish???


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> zrreber said:
> 
> 
> > looks like the little guys gonna be a snack to the rhom
> ...


Not Suprised


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Gigante Pirana said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > zrreber said:
> ...


yes it is. i thought it was your old fish as well.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

another


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

A really big monster Rhomb


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice Rhom Wes!!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> zrreber said:
> 
> 
> > looks like the little guys gonna be a snack to the rhom
> ...


thats a good thing cuz you really don't want your nephew to get near it. that beast could probably bite his arm off!


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

that bad boy is sweet


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very great and big rhom


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

o man... that is nice! can you tell anything about it, do you know its location?


----------

